# Accuair and Tank Pressure Sensor



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got my Accuair Management from TUK Customs in the UK. opened the box and saw that the Tank pressure sensor has 2 pins on it, and on the main wiring harness there is a wire that should go to the sensor, but the connector is different. The harness has a connector for a digital sensor.

How would I get around this? Would I need to order a new sensor? Or chop up the wires and attach them to the sensor.

Thanks


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If it is a switchspeed or e-level then the connector going to the pressure TRANSDUCER should have 3 pins, a ground, power and variable. You need the pressure transducer from the kit and do not need to order a seperate pressure SWITCH. The pressure switch just goes in between the relay wires to signal the compressors to kick in by itself but with the accuair systems it measures the pressure and sends it back to the ecu and the ecu then tells the compressors to go on or not.

Hope this helps :thumbup:

Transducer:









Switch:


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi thanks for the reply. I have the switchspeed kit and I got a pressure sensor same as the one in the second pic. I didn't get a transducer which is what I need.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

shej69 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply. I have the switchspeed kit and I got a pressure sensor same as the one in the second pic. I didn't get a transducer which is what I need.


Exactly, just get a transducer and all will be good.


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Exactly, just get a transducer and all will be good.


Thing is, im in the UK. No one stocks them here. And if I order from US, it will take at least 2 weeks. I had next week to fit it as im gonna be busy with work soon. 

Isnt there anyway of hooking it up without the transducer?

Thanks


EDIT: Will this work? Found it on a different thread


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

shej69 said:


> Thing is, im in the UK. No one stocks them here. And if I order from US, it will take at least 2 weeks. I had next week to fit it as im gonna be busy with work soon.
> 
> Isnt there anyway of hooking it up without the transducer?
> 
> ...


Hooking it up like that will not work, the ECU needs to read a pressure or else it will freak out i believe. Perhaps there is a way to wire it up in the meantime just to bypass the ECU and then the above wiring will work.


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> Hooking it up like that will not work, the ECU needs to read a pressure or else it will freak out i believe. Perhaps there is a way to wire it up in the meantime just to bypass the ECU and then the above wiring will work.


I spoke to Reno from accuair and he said yeah it can work like the above.

There is a wire from the ecu harness that usually goes to the ignition, but instead of connecting the ignition to that, you need to connect the ignition to one of the pins on the sensor

also there is a wire that goes from the harness to the compressor relay. but instead you connect the second pin of the sensor to the compressor relay..


----------



## pologti16v (Aug 8, 2006)

shej69 said:


> Just got my Accuair Management from TUK Customs in the UK. opened the box and saw that the Tank pressure sensor has 2 pins on it, and on the main wiring harness there is a wire that should go to the sensor, but the connector is different. The harness has a connector for a digital sensor.
> 
> How would I get around this? Would I need to order a new sensor? Or chop up the wires and attach them to the sensor.
> 
> Thanks


 I would get straight back to tuk custom and tell them he supplied the wrong part and you want the correct sensor for the kit or you an try phoning Luke at plush automotive and see if he got one in stock and ask if he will sell it


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Most kits don't come with the transducer unless you pay extra for it. It isn't required for the system to work properly, only if you want to be able to change your tank pressures on the fly. I wired up a regular switch on my buddies system and it worked fine. The harness just gets left unused. Check the instructions that come with the kit.


----------



## shej69 (Jul 13, 2006)

1lojet1281 said:


> Most kits don't come with the transducer unless you pay extra for it. It isn't required for the system to work properly, only if you want to be able to change your tank pressures on the fly. I wired up a regular switch on my buddies system and it worked fine. The harness just gets left unused. Check the instructions that come with the kit.


Yeah if it was neccesary for a transducer im sure it would come standard with the kit and not as an optional part.

The instructions guides you to use a transducer. But no worries as Reno from accuair gave me the correct diagram and instructions for a regular switch.


----------

